# Walking Cane for Movie "Drive Angry"



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

A couple of years ago I was contacted to create a walking cane with a carved snake for the movie Drive Angry, staring Nicolas Cage. I was all excitted when I went to the movie theator, however I was quickly disappointed when I got a look at the cane used in the movie. It wasn't the cane I carved with the snake, but a cane with a big bone on the end. I was so disappointed.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I understand the disappointment, but you gotta admit though, that is a pretty cool cane AND you got paid


----------

